# Fantastic four reboot



## mcjoel (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is the first trailer for the new movie what are your thoughts 
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e-BVs-KCSiA[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully it's better then the original one. But I do not have my hopes up, unfortunately.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

Your link is derped, Joel. You're missing a 't' in 'https'. 

As far as the topic goes, alright, I'm kinda interested. To be honest, I'm a bit with Maugryph on it though, I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. But in the least, no Jessica Alba in this one. That's a big bonus in favor of this reboot. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 29, 2015)

Given the quality of actors, it's probably going to end up mediocre, despite the best efforts of the crew. I liked Chronicle (though...not like, MOTY or anything), but never even heard of the other movies the director has done, and one of the writers is pretty established in the superhero movie genre, though the other one is brand new to movie-making AFAIK.

It'll probably be like, 7/10


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 9, 2015)

Hopefully this time Galactus won't be reduced to just a random space cloud. I liked the original, but the sequel was just so "What?".


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 9, 2015)

Tell you what we need. A Fantastic *Fur* movie!

Thanks guys you've been a great crowd. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Tell you what we need. A Fantastic *Fur* movie!
> 
> Thanks guys you've been a great crowd. I'll be here all week.



Bad Roy! Bad!

Hang on. I totally walked right into that one..


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't even know. My initial thoughts were "nope" until I saw the trailer. Looks like Basketball Wives to me.


----------

